
Facebook's physical security that protects Mark Zuckerberg, employees - gadders
https://www.businessinsider.com/inside-facebook-physical-security-protect-mark-zuckerberg-employees-2019-2
======
gadders
Outline link: [https://outline.com/9Jr8AX](https://outline.com/9Jr8AX)

